# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Lifting a house.

## pantotango

I have just purchased a old workers cottage in Brisbane which Im looking at raising and building under. Ive seen some great threads on this forum which has been excellent to read through them. I have found a good draftsman to do the drawings but just wondering if anybody has done this in Brisbane . If so do you have any recommendations for house lifters,plumbers also concretors. Im not aware of any especially on the slab side of things . I have heard that A Acurate are ok for the lifting but Id love to hear from anyone who has done this who they used and especially on what the cost was and how the service went. 
Thanks so much. :Tongue: 
Also just wondering how long you have to move out for.

----------


## Bluegum

A mate of mine is going through the same thing.  He has had his house lifted and is coming along well.  His place is an older home in Brisbane and it was a 3 bedroom which will become a 6 bedder by the time its finished.  I can ask him who he used for the actual raising,excavation, any other details your after and post you the info.

----------


## pantotango

HI that would be excellent if you wouldnt mind doing that. 
Thanks so much

----------


## Bluegum

mate no worries once i get the details I will send you and e-mail with all that he can supply.  It might take a couple of days for me to get back to you though will that be any worries?

----------


## Termite

Can't help you with house lifters but I know a few shoplifters if they're any help.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Moneytree

Hi,  
I would also be interested in anyone who has had experience (good or bad) in house lifting. I have just bought a house in the inner north of Brisbane which we want to lift.  
Thanks,

----------


## Bluegum

I havent forgotten this for you blokes just waiting on my mate to get back to me.

----------


## Bluegum

Well finally the answer has come through to me.  The bloke my mate used was Jim Stirling from A-accurate house raising.  Phone 0418 984 394.  Sorry about the delay in responding.

----------


## sol381

Im in the middle of renovating at gordon park.. Got 3 quotes all were near enough to 15 grand.. Icluding all steel and levelling. I used wards.. They were recommended by a mate and were in and out in 3-4 days.. 
regards stef

----------


## pantotango

Have just picked up the plans from the draftsman. He is excellent very helpful and some great ideas. He is going away on 9th September for 3 weeks but if you want his phone number let me know and Ill send his details. Cost was 2200k which included the surveyor and soil tester. Another thing that is good is he gives you a list of contractors that he has used . He has done quite a few house lifts and renos himself and has used the contractors.

----------


## aussiecolector

2200k is that 2200 000

----------


## pantotango

No sorry its $2200.00 The draftsman was $1770 and $410 for the soil test.

----------


## Bodgy

[QUOTE=pantotango]No sorry its $2200.00 The draftsman was $1770 and *$410 for the soil test.[/*QUOTE] 
Anyone tell me how to get into soil testing?

----------


## pantotango

Sol381 just wondering if you built under and if so who you used for a plumber.  
We are building under with 3 beds ensuite main bathroom and kitchen /laundry and the quote we got was for 13800k which I thought was steep. Never having done it before Im not sure if that price sounds right or if its way over . Anybody with a good plumber I would really appreciate it if you could send their details so I can get another quote as well.

----------


## sol381

Check your private messages . sent you my plumbers details.
 cheers stef

----------


## glenmackinnon

Hi,
  Check out DJ & MA HOSE from Maryborough (07) 4121 6644. We would recommend them highly both for their work and price. A year and a half ago we bought and moved a house up to Mapleton north of Brisbane.We had it raised and they did a brilliant job at a very reasonable cost. Others we checked were much more expensive. Their equipment is excellent and the work crew are real professionals. If you need any more info contact us . email: Smackin@bigpond.net or phone (07) 5445 7073
                                    Hope this helps!
                                     Glen and Heather

----------


## suzyc

How is the house raising going I'm getting quotes at the moment as an owner builder and was wondering if you could recommend any carpenters ,electricians,plumbers as some of the quotes I have received are really high. :eek:

----------


## Richardy

Hi All<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com :Shock: ffice :Shock: ffice" /><o :Tongue: ></o :Tongue: > Do you guys have any recommend draftsman, certifier, plumber, builder and electrician in Brisbane Southside for raising my 2 bedrooms Qlders? <o :Tongue: ></o :Tongue: > I am appreciating your time.<o :Tongue: ></o :Tongue: > <o :Tongue: > </o :Tongue: > Thanks<o :Tongue: ></o :Tongue: > Richard<o :Tongue: ></o :Tongue: >

----------


## Westender

> Hi,  
> I would also be interested in anyone who has had experience (good or bad) in house lifting. I have just bought a house in the inner north of Brisbane which we want to lift.  
> Thanks,

  Hi there Moneytree, I am also in the concidering process of raising a house in the Brisbane city council area.
Can you let me know what permits and applications etc you had to get from the council?
I have heard that it can also depend on the size of the block of land and that if the block is under a certin size you have to get the council to approve it and not a building certifier.
Our block is only 271sqm with a old workers cottage on it. 
Hope you can give some ideas
Thanks

----------


## Mica

Hi
you joined this formal a bit too late, I think :Frown:  (The prices went up on 30 June) 
You have to talk to the council, they are very helpful indeed.  
If your house is in a certain area or over a certain age you have to get a relaxation of the by-laws to lift. My house is such a one, also the eaves are very close to (or on) the boundaries. It cost me just under $1,000 to put my plans in seeking approval. I had to post ads in the local paper, write to the neighbours (There are five, one each side and then the one at the back and also the two on each back corner) You have to tell them what you are doing and give them an opportunity to object, you also have to put a sign on the front of your house and leave it there for a certain period of time. If you go and visit the council, they will give you the details of all your neighbours so you can send their letters and tell you if your house is 'protected' or in a 'protected area' These are pre war houses, I think.  
Good luck :Smilie:

----------


## procureit

check out http://forum.homeone.com.au/viewtopic.php?t=475

----------


## alwayscurious

> No sorry its $2200.00 The draftsman was $1770 and $410 for the soil test.

  Hi PantoTango. 
I am looking at purchasing & lifting a house in Sandgate/Shorncliffe and so would love to have a chat with you if possible. 
I would like to know especially if you had troubles with the small lot code or character code? 
Cheers
a/c

----------


## pantotango

Hi there. We had ours lifted October last year. What a year it has been.Considering we at most times have no idea what we are doing we seem to be going ok. I think the only thing that has got us through has been the many people who have been happy to give advice etc as without them it really would have been near impossible for us.  
We didnt have any problem with lot size but we have a 730sq  so no hassles there or with character either. I have heard of others having problems there but it was never brought up with ours.  
If you need any recommendations etc I will be happy to give you some.  
Good Luck :Smilie:

----------


## Scully

Hi Pantotango, 
We are looking at raising a 2 bedroom workers cottage in Sandgate and were wondering whether you could please pass on the details of the draftsman you used?  How long did it take to get the plans done? 
Thanks
Scully :Smilie:

----------


## BrissyBrew

I have to level and restump part of my house, looking at about 6000 for some stumping, and another 1000 for excavation. However the place is only 2300mm high, just short of 2400mm. The current slab is in good condition and I dont know if I should go the full hog and raise, I would be interested on what your being quoted for restumping and raising. 
cheers

----------

